# Advice on buying digital cameras



## vishalp007 (Sep 26, 2006)

hey guys,

here are my requirements :

4-5 MP
3x or above Optical Zoom
Flash
Viewfinder
TV Out
Movies - Unlimited length,decent fps (30 preferable) and resolution (640x480 preferable) and with sound
2xAA batteries (compatible with any rechargeable NiMH batteries
2 inch LCD or above (can do with 1.8 if viewfinder also available)
Decent inbuilt memory - 32 mb will do + memory card slot

Budget = less than 15K 


can you suggest any models plz ?


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 26, 2006)

look at canon a350


----------



## JBP (Sep 26, 2006)

Nikon Coolpix 5200 best matches to u - I donno exact price 
Next u can opt Sony W5 - 10500/-


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 26, 2006)

None of the digital cameras will give the facility to record unlimited length of video. Most of the cameras come with 32 mb which is hardly sufficient to record about 3 minutes of video. For recording video and taking more photos you have to shell out Rs.5000/- for a 1gb card.


----------



## vishalp007 (Sep 26, 2006)

you are right

but i was talking about the minimum length of the video clips that the camera will let me record
i have come across some cameras which will record only 3 min clips regardless of memory capacity
i am planning to buy 1 gb card along with camera.

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Sep 26, 2006)

pls pls dont go for AA or AAA batteris they suck ...  Rechargale Li-ion batteries rocks ..


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> None of the digital cameras will give the facility to record unlimited length of video. Most of the cameras come with 32 mb which is hardly sufficient to record about 3 minutes of video. For recording video and taking more photos you have to shell out Rs.5000/- for a 1gb card.


1gb sd memory card cost 1300/- without bill. i m using it for the last one yr without any probs.
__________
if u r going for AA battery powered camera, than make sure u buy rechargable NiMh batt with charger 2300mah, it will cost around 1400/-. 
insist on buying canon or nikon cameras.


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2006)

nikon anyday .... any model of nikon that fits ur pocket will be good


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

totally agree with mav3. go 4 nikon.


----------

